# circuito de radio 3 km



## locoar07 (Mar 20, 2007)

e estado comprando los componentes de este circuito 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm3w/index.htm
pero no puedo conseguir por ninguna lado el capacitor 270 nF Poliester e buscado en cordoba capital en varios negocio y no lo tienen y en san luis tampoco queria saver si hay algo por lo cual lo pueda cambiar y que sea mas facil de conseguir

aaa otra cosa compre 2 capacitore de 150 nF de poliester si los pongo acoplados a los 2 juntos que se eleve a 300 nF me funcionara


----------



## Fult (Mar 20, 2007)

si lo pones en paralelo ara funcion, sino dudo *QU*e funcione,*TAMBIÉN* prueba con otro de 300


----------



## alfotron (Mar 24, 2007)

Segun el circuito los capacitores que mencionas que no consigues son el C1 y C5 de 270nf, yo veo que van conectados desde el positivo a masa o al negativo y por lo tanto son capacitores de desacople o de filtro no teniendo demasiada importancia el valor puedes poner de 300 nf o 330 nf y no tendria que afectar para nada al funcionamiento del aparato.
saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 11, 2007)

Hola, yo construí este transmisor en dos ocasiones... y ninguna de las dos veces me funcionó.


----------



## first (Abr 11, 2007)

C1 y C5 no son totalmente importantes estan filtrando la tensión de alimentación no te preocupes demaciado pon los valores mas aproximados que encuentres, de echo si pones un electrolitico de cualquier capacidad hace lo mismo y mejor, solo procura usar una fuente bien filtrada como dice el texto.

Yo creo que este tiene que funcionar, los que lo han intentado que revise bien la parte del multivibrador.

Saludos


----------



## Satvaimal (May 7, 2007)

Hola!

Y también estoy comenzando a armar este circuito pero le encontre un error que quisiera compartir con ustedes. En la Uni me enseñaron que el amplificador Operacional debe tener 2 alimentaciones: una positiva y otra negativa, pero en el circuito sólo veo la positiva. Ya lo simulé y así como está en el diagrama no me funciona. A ver si alguien nos puede ayudar al corregir este problema. 

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 7, 2007)

El circuito del preamplificador esta bien, utilizan el truco del divisor de tension R1 y R2 donde la patilla positiva imita la tierra. Tu simulacion comete algun error. Yo normalmente le anado un dondensador pero en fin tambien funciona.

El diodo varicap si que esta un poco extraño, pero  tambien debe funcionar, ero es un poco extraño.


----------



## Satvaimal (May 8, 2007)

Cierto. en muchas practicas que he hecho el Multisim no me da la respuesta que espero, pero al realizarlas los circuitos me funcionan...

¿Podrías decirme cómo es la configuración del varactor?. Lo que pasa es que no se cual es el positivo y cual es el negativo. el que compré se parece mucho a un Zener, tiene una raya azul pero no se que polo sea.

Los transistores que conseguí son los 2N3439, el señor que me los vendiò me dijo que eran un reemplazo. Le pedí aletas refrigeradoras pero me dijo que no existían para encapsulados metálicos. Yo no le creí porque chequé el DataSheet y efectivamente son transistores de potencia, por lo que deduzco que necesitan enfriarse ¿como son esas aletas refrigeradoras que mencionan en el artículo?

Saludos y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------

